# Looking for a book



## yael (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I was wondering if someone can advise me a good book for home studies to advance my baking skills. I have learned the basics in catering school, but my passion and ambition lies in pastry. Unfortunately I am not in the position at the moment to go back to study, so I am looking for a really good book on baking, the science behind it, techniques, the works.

Can anyone recommend me a good book please? :thumb:

Thanks!
Yael


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Its not centred around baking, but if you are totally into pastry I would definitely reccomend checking out Johnny Iuzzini's Dessert Fourplay. It is a really cool, progressive take on pastry from one of the best pastry chefs out there.


----------



## yael (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks! I looked it up and he seems like a cool guy.
But really I am looking more for a coursebook more or less completely focused on baking


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

You should read Shirley Corriher's BakeWise.

She's a food scientist and explains carefully how recipes work and why they don't. It's very informative and has a lot of good recipes from classical ones to the more modern.

Not everyone likes her recipes. She is a born and bred southerner and likes her baked goods sweet-sweet-sweet!. But they are good and familiarizing yourself the science behind them will allow you to adjust them to your own taste without much risk of failure.

Her first book CookWise is also very good and focuses on a wider range of cooking tasks. Both reside on my kitchen shelf in prominent positions.


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

Professional Baking by Wayne Gisslen is an excellent book that has a lot of the basics of baking as well as recipes and The Professional Pastry Chef by Bo Frieberg is also an excellent book(s) The newest version is actually 2 books, one on baking and the other mostly desserts. Both of these are used in baking courses.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I second the book recommendations from pastrymama!


----------



## rabicamail (Feb 19, 2010)

I have found lot videos related to baking  in youtube .It will definitely help you .


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Have you seen the Culinary Institute of America books?

 or


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Oops...I forgot I am not supposed to post in here...

Sorry


----------

